# Charging both batteries whilst on EH



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

I have read over the years many people saying their vehicle battery gets charged whilst on EH.Now over the years I have owned 3 hymers 2 Bessacars 1 Autotrail 1 Autosleeper and 1 rio. Now none of these charged the main battery up whilst on EH, I do know that if you fit a CTECK or simular gadget you can do this, so what method is being used to do both operations. A thread on here said a Sargent was being used on Autotrail , was this an after market or did Autotrail do it. I know my last Cheyenne did not and that had a Sargent "box" in the control unit.


----------



## HEYFIELD (May 1, 2005)

I have a Hymer B564 1999 and it definitely tops up my vehicle battery as did my previous 1994 Hymer Camp.

It is only a trickle charge.

Phil


----------



## Chas17 (May 1, 2005)

We have a 2004 Autocruise Stargazer which has a PMS5BWH power management system. The system has a "car/off/van" battery selector which allows 12 v supply from either vehicle or leisure battery and when connected to an EHU will allow charging of whichever battery is selected.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

The Auto Trail range certainly has the option to "switch" the charge from leisure to vehicle. The Sargent box did have the electronics in there but the method of switching is on the panel over the door. If you remember there was a button marked "AUX" by pressing that it transferred the charge to the vehicle battery, also it did give the option of using the vehicle battery as an EMERGENCY ONLY power supply to the habitation area if the leisure batteries had gone down too low.
If yours hasn't got that option then the Ctek is a good choice.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*batteries*

The Schaudt Electoblok on ours manages the charging.

I fitted a Schaudt LRS1218 to that.

So if on EHU or the Sun Shines, it charges both sets (1 chassis + 2 Leisure batteries) According to requirements.

TM


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

This is a cheap option to achieve what you want.

http://www.motts.org/BRIDGING FUSE.htm


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

My 2005 apache 700 did NOT have any facility to select or charge the engine battery. It was a sergent unit but no Aux switch..

However the laster 2012 apache 700 certainly has the option. You can select via the control panel several combinations, cab only, leisure only or auto charging of both.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*add*



philoaks said:


> This is a cheap option to achieve what you want.
> 
> http://www.motts.org/BRIDGING FUSE.htm


To add to that,

I would fit one of these in that circuit Battery Kill Switch

Stick the key on your cab keys.

Turn it off before you start up (key stays in when on).

If you forget, the fuse blows.

But save you fiddling with a flimsy fuse every time.

TM


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*organplayer*

Perhaps a simple answer would be the much tried and tested BatteryMate fitted between the l/batts and vehicle battery. a trickle charge is fed from the l/batts when they are fully charged, to the engine battery. Had one of these on all our four m/hmes and have never had any probs with engine batteries. Strikeback alarm etc is always on when the van is unoccupied. Just a thought.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

*Re: organplayer*

We have a BatteryMaster on our current van and also had on our previous. Saves the vehicle battery being drained by the alarm etc when parked up at home, where we always keep the 'van on hook-up. Also means we don't have to worry about using the radio, or anything plugged into the cigar lighter socket, whilst on EHU and parked up for several days without moving. Nice simple device, easy to fit, does what it claims:

http://www.outdoorbits.com/Brochures/Battery_Master_Customer_instructions.pdf


----------



## menis (Jul 9, 2010)

Our 2010 Autotrail has a Sargent system which has inbuilt 'Smart' charging which keeps both batteries charged using either EHU or power from solar panel. Brilliant !
Menis


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

My Rapido charges both batteries using CBE charger.
If yours doesn't I would get the latest unit from CTEK for this .Theres another thread running here about it .They make brilliant chargers.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I am pretty sure that the Sargent box of tricks on my 2007 Autotrail Cheyenne charges BOTH when on hook up. The Solar panel certainly does so it reasonable to assume it does the same on EHU.

Hopefully Ian will be along shortly to confirm ???


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks to all about charging the vehicle battery up whilst on EH. Perhaps you could answer this thought. When I use a battery charger on the vehicle battery I have been told to take off the negative lead before connecting the charger neg clamp.So if this is so how do these other chargers you have do charge without removing leads?.


----------



## jd_boss_hogg (Aug 26, 2009)

I have a 12v battery charger/maintainer - a fairly good one, that has an option for a cigar lighter thingy at the end. While on EHU, can i plug the trickle charger into the 240v socket in the van, and then plug it into the accessory socket in the cab to charge the battery?

That way, i'm only plugging in one thing while it is on the drive.


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: organplayer*



rogerblack said:


> We have a BatteryMaster on our current van and also had on our previous. Saves the vehicle battery being drained by the alarm etc when parked up at home, where we always keep the 'van on hook-up. Also means we don't have to worry about using the radio, or anything plugged into the cigar lighter socket, whilst on EHU and parked up for several days without moving. Nice simple device, easy to fit, does what it claims:
> 
> http://www.outdoorbits.com/Brochures/Battery_Master_Customer_instructions.pdf


Endorse solution above. If you have a solar panel also both maintain charge.

Barry


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

jd_boss_hogg said:


> I have a 12v battery charger/maintainer - a fairly good one, that has an option for a cigar lighter thingy at the end. While on EHU, can i plug the trickle charger into the 240v socket in the van, and then plug it into the accessory socket in the cab to charge the battery?
> 
> That way, i'm only plugging in one thing while it is on the drive.


Hy, I did that with my last Cheyenne but the Mobilvetta has the cigar/radio live cut out when ignition switched off.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

teal said:


> When I use a battery charger on the vehicle battery I have been told to take off the negative lead before connecting the charger neg clamp.


Who told you that? If it is ok to jump start a vehicle then connecting a charger will not effect anything. The only thing I do is not power the charger on until I connect both the positive and negative charger leads.


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

teal said:


> When I use a battery charger on the vehicle battery I have been told to take off the negative lead before connecting the charger neg clamp.


Again, who told you this & why? Makes no sense at all to me.
I use Clive Motts solution & link the two positives with a fused lead. The two negatives are both earthed to the chassis so only one lead needed. 
I used an in-line fuse holder with a standard 13 amp fuse (from a plug top) so in the unlikely event of trying to start before removing the lead the fuse will blow. Haven't had to yet, but simple to replace & I have plenty of spare 13 amp fuses about.


----------

